# I chatted up a hot bartender!!!!



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

It may not seem like a big deal to most to talk to someone who makes a living on tips, but this is a big triumph for me.

I was at a casino bar and this woman served me a couple of times, and I wanted to make conversation but could not come up with a starter. She was warm and friendly when she interacted with other patrons. 

I kept kicking myself for not striking up a convo, and just sat there...ruminating over not be able to come up with something to say.

I was about to resign myself to slinking away and go back to the slots. But at last I came up with a convo starter! I asked what people do for fun in the area when they are not at the casino. It worked.

After I broke the ice, I was able to keep the conversation going, by asking follow up and open ended questions.

The trick is to get out of your head, and listen to what the other person is saying.

I bowed out of the conversation gracefully. I was proud of that...because to her, I was just another patron. I didn't want to become a nuisance because she was busy. Still, it was a good exercise for me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It was a mistake to light her on fire. I doubt you'll ever see her again.

Just kidding. Great job!


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations to you. Did you manage to get her number?


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

That must of felt like having a huge rock thrown off your chest, for once not regretting another missed opportunity. I'd be so happy to be able to strike up a convo with an attractive lady.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

No offence but maybe she was making fun of you the entire time?


----------



## franklin86 (Oct 31, 2013)

It's only a success if you get in her pants.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Bartenders are paid to be hot and chatty. They're a good way to get some practice in, but don't let them keep you talking just to get your money.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

franklin86 said:


> It's only a success if you get in her pants.


Not really.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hate 2 say it but if you were drinking then you have alcohol to thank for the accomplishment ..


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Hate 2 say it but if you were drinking then you have alcohol to thank for the accomplishment ..


Not necessarily. I may have had a couple of drinks, but I was still nervous. It only doesn't count when you are obliterated and don't give a crap about anything.

I was drunk when I made this thread though...unfortunately. I am tempted to rewrite it now. lol


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

hammerfast said:


> No offence but maybe she was making fun of you the entire time?


I don't follow.


----------



## want to understand (Nov 24, 2013)

You people are mean! I think this is awesome! Good job.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

want to understand said:


> You people are mean! I think this is awesome! Good job.


Thank you! One of my ongoing complaints about this site is the lack of interest in the Triumphs section, compared to everywhere else. This is by far the most attention I have ever received in posting a triumph thread, at least initially. And I have seen the subtle, cynical digs at this section from members in the past. I don't care if you think getting out of bed for the day is a triumph. Post it! We are all at different stages of social anxiety.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

That courage though, srsly, wish I had the guts to try and do that. =/


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm impressed.
The goal should be to do it without alcohol. :boogie :boogie :boogie

.....I have the conversation part down, but the TOPIC?! :afr


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Well done. I wouldn't even be able to go in the casino for more than a few minutes. The noise drives me batty.

I chatted up a red cedar the other day. I think it went well.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm impressed.
> The goal should be to do it without alcohol. :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> .....I have the conversation part down, but the TOPIC?! :afr


Thanks. Like I said...I didn't have enough to drink yet where it was a factor. But next time I will make a goal to start talking before I get started, and then reward myself with a drink.


----------



## Jonas823 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice job, good luck with the next one  I agree, its still a challenge with alchohol.


----------



## thelonious (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy for you bro! Don't listen to the haters. That's a big accomplishment in my book. Stay positive


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

Gj man you are slowling braking the ice of akwardness. Can i ask you how did you keep conversation because im hella bad at that.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats man


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

:yes


----------

